# Pet not Pork..



## Teylah (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, I have had my piglet for four weeks now and thought id share my story as all i see on this site is piglets/pigs being raised for slaughter...This is my beautiful baby girl Ruby and she is a pet not pork. 
Ruby and her 6 brothers weened themselves from their mother a little earlier then expected, so i brought her home two weeks earlier then planned but she happily began eating her soaked barley and vegetables and drinking her water. Ruby is now 7 weeks old and i am so in love with her. 
Ruby follows me around the house and LOVES a good snuggle- she is too small to be outdoors right now but will eventually move to a big outdoor yard.  Here are some pictures of my pretty girl


----------



## Sumi (Nov 9, 2014)

She's adorable! I've never had a pet pig, I must admit all mine got invited to dinner, but I know they can make fantastic pets. Have you read Si Montgomery's book, "The good, good pig"? If not, I think you should. It's about a little runt that Si rescued kept and until it died of old age. It's a wonderfully funny book and a great insight into pigs.

I read somewhere once that English actress Joanna Lumley adopted a piglet once and raised it as a house pet, she even taught it to use a potty  Maybe that's something you can teach your little one?


----------



## Teylah (Nov 9, 2014)

Sumi said:


> I read somewhere once that English actress Joanna Lumley adopted a piglet once and raised it as a house pet, she even taught it to use a potty  Maybe that's something you can teach your little one?



Hi  I am toilet training her at the moment and harness/leash training too! She is a fantastic pet! I really thought there was more pet pig owners on this site but all i have seen so far is pigs for slaughter...not meant in offense just an observation


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a pet pot belly pig for several years. She lived in the back yard with the dogs. She knocked on the kitchen door for cookies and treats. She had a blanket and would wrap herself up in it. She also pushed up a pile of leaves under the dryer vent in the winter, so every night I turned the dryer on for about 30 minutes and she liked that. She guarded her yard and actually bit people she deemed to be intruders. Nobody saw THAT coming!  She loved belly scratches and would flop on her back for belly rubs.

I am not offended by your observation that most of the pigs are for dinner. We're moving and hope to get a couple of feeder pigs in the spring. There are people here that raise pigs and while they may eat the offspring, their breeding stock is highly valued and many of them are named.

Your girl is a cutie pie!


----------



## jk47 (Nov 9, 2014)

yeah feeder pigs are fun to have and they love their  ears scratched. and as I would never keep one as a pet. their are fun to have around for the 6months I keep mine. but sows on the other hand
are named and are valued I had one that was basically a pet. and I did feel sad when it stopped giving good liters.and  had to be harvested
also what breed is your pig it looks like a duroc or tamworth mix


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 9, 2014)

Your Ruby is a nice looking girl. I had a Ruby once, she was a Red Wattle and she liked when I'd serenade her out in the fields.


----------



## Teylah (Nov 10, 2014)

jk47 said:


> yeah feeder pigs are fun to have and they love their  ears scratched. and as I would never keep one as a pet. their are fun to have around for the 6months I keep mine. but sows on the other hand
> are named and are valued I had one that was basically a pet. and I did feel sad when it stopped giving good liters.and  had to be harvested
> also what breed is your pig it looks like a duroc or tamworth mix



hello, I'm not 100% sure what breed she is to be honest I brought her from petteetpark just outside of York WA, they were just calling them mini pigs!  here is a picture of Ruby's parents, you may be able to tell what breed.


----------



## jk47 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well it  looks to be a X between alot of breeds because the brown ones the white looks like Herefords and the one you were holding looks to be a duroc and the white piglets look. Like yorks so it seems that both boar and sow are X so yep so no idea what it would be called . Did it say on your bill of sale what X it was


----------



## Teylah (Nov 10, 2014)

jk47 said:


> Well it  looks to be a X between alot of breeds because the brown ones the white looks like Herefords and the one you were holding looks to be a duroc and the white piglets look. Like yorks so it seems that both boar and sow are X so yep so no idea what it would be called . Did it say on your bill of sale what X it was


Just say Australian miniature pig


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

How is she doing? I have always wanted a pig for a PET. Though I would someday like to get the guts to raise a couple for dinner as well...  BUT I have always wanted a Duroc as a pet LOL the bigger the better for my house   Hope all is well and she was super cute as a piglet! I bet she is absolutely beautiful now.


----------

